# Hoyt Kobalt vs. Hoyt Vicxen compound bow



## southpaw2000

Hi All,
I am new to these boards. I have been searching on the internet for about a month now looking for people's opinion on the new Hoyt Vicxen bow and could not find very much info, so I finally just went and bought one. I am a target shooter. I bought a Kobalt last year and my shooting was not really improving, so I decided to treat myself to a new bow. What I notice with the Vicxen is that the handle on the riser is larger (mine came with a nice wood grain insert because I ordered the special jet black color) than the tiny one on the Kobalt. Also, since the axle-to-axle length is longer with the Vicxen, I notice considerably less torque after the shot. My arrow groupings are much tighter. There is a down side though, the Vicxen is a much bigger bow and is heavier (after I put the sight and stabilizer on it), and I will have to get used to this. I got the Kobalt for $550 (jet black color) last year, and the Vicxen was $829 (a little more than usual with the special color). The Vicxen took about two weeks to arrive from the factory. The string was installed upside down (I thought Hoyt was supposed to be one of the best) and the guy at the archery store says he's seen worse mistakes from Hoyt. There is not really any pink on the bow, just a tiny bit in the Vicxen name on the riser, and that suites me just fine. The Kobalt and the Vicxen are very nice bows, it just depends on how much you want to spend. I've read a lot about the Matthews Passion, but my local archery store does not carry it. Also, being a lefty, it is hard to try out any new bows at the store. My draw weight is about 33 pounds and draw length is 24.5 inches. Any questions, don't hesitate to ask.:wink:


----------



## HoytGirl903

I have a Kobalt and love my bow. I am looking into the maxxis but I dont know much about the Vicxen.....any advice?


----------



## southpaw2000

Hey there,
That maxxis is a really nice looking bow. The maxxis weight is 4.2 lbs (compared to the Kobalt 3.1 lb) so it is going to be heavier, and the axle-to-axle length on the maxxis is 35 inches, compared to the Kobalt's 28 inches, so if you held them side by side, the maxxis looks huge in comparison. That longer length might make your shots more accurate, but I'm no expert. The vicxen has a 33" axle-to-axle length and is 4.1 lbs. It has been raining a lot where I live, so I've only been able to shoot it once. It is heavier than the Kobalt so I'm working on building up my arm muscle. I remember when I first got the Kobalt I had to get used to the weight also. The lowest draw weight on the maxxis is 40 lb and the lowest draw weight on the vicxen is 20 lb.
If you are right handed, see if you can try out the two bows at your local archery store. Hoyt representatives are coming to our local store next week 
with the 2010 bows and my husband is going to drag me along. Good luck.


----------



## southpaw2000

On closer inspection of the Hoyt catalog, seems there are two Maxxis bows, the Maxxis 31 and the Maxxis 35. The Maxxis 31 has a 31 inch axle-to-axle length and 3.9lb and a really fast arrow speed at 323 fps. Wish I could try one out, but 40 lb draw weight is too heavy for me.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

southpaw2000 said:


> On closer inspection of the Hoyt catalog, seems there are two Maxxis bows, the Maxxis 31 and the Maxxis 35. The Maxxis 31 has a 31 inch axle-to-axle length and 3.9lb and a really fast arrow speed at 323 fps. Wish I could try one out, but 40 lb draw weight is too heavy for me.


The Hoyts can actually back down below there low end draw weight. My daughter is shooting a trykon jr. 30-40 She started at 12# and is currently at 27#.
My wife is shooting a Kobalt 40-50 at 38# she started at 35#.

If you're interested in the Maxxis, the best thing to do is talk to your local pro shop to see if the bow can be adjusted to your draw weight.


----------



## Targets3D

I have been considering a Maxxis 31 too with the Z3 cams (draw length is 25.5). I am interested mostly in target and 3D - so accuracy is the key for me. Right now it's between the Elite GT500 which comes in a short draw cams version (cuda cams) and the Maxxis 31. Proshops in the area carry none in my draw length and weight so have to order, which means I have decide without shooting. 

Hope to make a decision soon. :shade:


----------



## HoytGirl903

Thanks for the info. I think I will go with the Maxxis 31. I shot my fiance's maxxis (with his help of course) and loved the balance and lack of hand shock. His is much heavier but i want more speed and accuracy. My draw weight right now is 47 lbs and I want to work hard to draw even more. I will have to shoot one at the pro shop to see about the draw cycle.


----------



## deerslayer451

my wife shoots the Vicxen and just loves it.. I have shot it aswell and it draws smooth and has no hand shock at all...Very nice bow..I only paid $650 for hers...


----------



## Guest

I just got the Maxxis 31 with Z3 cams, 25" draw length, and I have NO complaints whatsoever!!! I shot the vixcen and the one that I shot had LOTS of hand shock in it. I use to shoot a Mathews DXT and really liked the bow but there is no comparison to it and my Maxxis.:smile:


----------



## doggey111

*vicxen vs kobalt...*

Hi!
I've had numerous problems for a while when target shooting and hunting with my Kobalt. What we've now realized to be true, is that it's mainly due to the super small riser, which doesn't provide a good enough rest when shooting open handed, and the smallness of the bow as far as length. It's far far far less forgiving! I now have a Vicxen on order, and have drawn them back, and once you're back, it's locked and steady. Another problem we found with the Kobalt is that a lot of equipment doesn't fit it as well, and several drop-aways will rub the arrows due to the lack of room, and a couple sites that I was interested in wouldn't fit as well. My patterning was EVERYWHERE! It may work better as a youth bow, simply because of grip and length. I am glad to hear others having some of the same issues I had. You can actually find many discussions online about the same issues with consistency with the Kobalt if you search. We actually talk with Ralph now and then, and he said that they have the entire "Posse" shooting them, not just Vic, and the difference is astounding. He said in his opinion it will far surpass the Kobalt. Hope any of this helps!


----------



## smower34

*vicxen*

I just got my Vixcen last night - shot with it and so far - LOVING it! I also shoot a PSE Chaos - which I am also pleased with. What I can say, is that I do notice a huge difference. There are many differences in how the bows are made (obviously) but I was not on the ball shooting last night-no grouping at all, when I shot my PSE. As soon as my Vixcen was set up and handed to me, GREAT GROUPING! It definitely seems that the Vic was made for me!


----------



## doggey111

*vicxen vs kobalt...*

Oh my gosh! I got my new Vicxen, and incredible out of the box! For the first time since my Kobalt over a year ago, I no longer constantly pull right because of the lack of riser. In stead, I was consistently left in about a fifty-cent piece grouping with first six arrows! It's so fast, when I sighted in at 10 yards to start with, I was actually slightly high at twenty, kind of like a five yard 3D shot, if you know what I mean. You always have to aim like your 30 yard pin give or take a bit to compensate. Best bow by far I've ever shot! It's extremely quiet and fast as well. My husband even shot it a couple times to see the difference, and he loved it! It will be almost impossible to beat now, and I think everyone should go shoot one and try it out to see the difference! AMAZING, thank you HOYT!!!


----------



## anathema2208

Vicxen! I have had mine for almost 2 weeks, and let me tell you I have notice a HUGE improvement in my groups. This bow is sooooo awesome! I don't want another bow unless they make a Vicxen 2.5 or something awesome like that!!!!


----------



## kevinburns52

*Looking for a 2010 vicxen*

Looking for a vicxen for my wife


----------



## thompsal

I bought the Vic as my first bow. I can't really give an opinion between it and other bows, but that's probably because from the minute I picked it up I fell in love with it. It's smooth and fits my frame (even my freakishly short draw length). I'm a newbie but I'm looking forward to learning and becoming experienced enough with it to hunt next year.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

I shoot the vixen and I feel its a very great womens bow and my draw length is also 24.5 and its a great bow for us short draw archers


----------



## Brynnsmom

*Love my vicxen*

Only you will know which bow is right for you but I must say - "I LOVE MY VICXEN". This is my third bow in 5 years - and I am hoping it will be my last for awhile (unless I win the lottery and then will buy an Element ) 

I have had the best groupings of my life. It feels great in the stand - axle to axle is just right for resting across my lap. The weight and balance are perfect. I do not use a stabilizer right now because I have zero hand shock. I also love it on the 3D range.


----------



## bornagain

HoytGirl903 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I will go with the Maxxis 31. I shot my fiance's maxxis (with his help of course) and loved the balance and lack of hand shock. His is much heavier but i want more speed and accuracy. My draw weight right now is 47 lbs and I want to work hard to draw even more. I will have to shoot one at the pro shop to see about the draw cycle.


My Protoge' shoots a Maxxis with Z-3 cams AWESOME combo very fast very smooth on the draw.


----------



## z28melissa

Well I now own both a Vicxen and a Kobalt, I can't compare them very well because I think they shoot completely differently. Biggest difference is the mass weight of the Vicxen vs Kobalt. love em both though!


----------



## csvfd246

I bought the kobalt and love it. The grouping was so close that I busted an arrow at 20 or 30 yards away. (We had a deer stand sat up in a tree in the back yard and I was shooting from it.) but I'm selling it now because I really have no place to use it. I hunt open fields and the deer do not come close enough for a bow plus I don't have anyone to shoot with.


----------



## lsubowhunter

Bump


----------

